# Extranjeros en Uruguay (programas o videos)



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

me repatea mucho ver que les llamen hindues y no indios, es como si hiceran un reportaje de marroquíes en uruguay y hablaran sobre la vida de los musulmanes en uruguay... es absurdo

ademas de que en la india hay muchas mas religiones...


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Estupendos videos palme!!!!kay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

^^

recomiendenles donde comprar barato en los comentarios jaja


----------



## el palmesano

105939636


----------



## el palmesano

en este no solo sale montevideo

103090493


----------



## el palmesano

100321035


----------



## el palmesano

99811766


----------



## Gonza77

Muy buenos videos Palme.
De donde los sacás?


----------



## el palmesano

^^

pongo montevideo o uruguay en el buscador y los encuentro


----------



## el palmesano

105935830


----------



## el palmesano

104853766


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Que buenos videos palme!!!!:applause::applause:

Se ve bien el país en los mismos sin dudas!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

podrian quitar la palabra uruguayos al titulo del hilo?? fue un error mio


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Nort

¿Era necesaria esa Salsa asquerosa?


----------



## El_hereje

Ni puta idea de la cultura uruguaya.


----------



## Gonza77

Para uno que es de ahí, no pega ni con moco la música con la imágenes jaja.


----------



## Tatito

La salsa no está tan mal, pero está claro que no pega con nada con las imágenes que se ven, jeje... se ve que le puso una música que le gustó y ni pensó en meter algo mas local.

Gracias palme por el aporte kay:



.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimos videos palme como siempre!

Gracias por el aporte!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Gonza77

Bue, habrá que verlos con el pasar de los días xD
Gracias Palme!!!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

^^

muy desagradables en ciertas cosas


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buenos videos palme!!! son muchos pero están excelentes!kay:


----------



## Gonza77

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> en Brasil y el planeta entero. Son youtubers
> 
> en uruguay hay uno muy famoso a nivel regional, se llama Gonzaa Fonseca:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzLYhGr4096iftF-TF_Z45Q
> 
> en total sus videos tienen 30.508.045 de visualizaciones


Gracias por la info. Soy joven, pero no me interesa mucho ese tipo de movida.
P.D: Ese muchacho se ve que tiene mucho tiempo libre xD


----------



## el palmesano

^^

Es gente que gracias a eso ganan plata, les paga youtube mismo por el numero de reproducciones y además consiguen empresas que les patrocinan y les pagan o regalan articulos para que salgan con ellos

En españa hay algunos muy famosos: Luzu, jotapelirrojo, elrubius, yellowmellow, etc

algunos se han hecho famosos haciendo vídeos de juegos, otros como yellowmelow cantando versiones de canciones.

Son personas que te se decir el nombre porque siempre salen entre los videos mas vistos, y aunque no los mires sin querer los termians conociendo: 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFpoEtn7p2i8KD-FlXsGLIT3zeSAnfpoY



son tan famosos que se llenan estadios de gente para verlos, hace poco lo hiceron en buenos aires:


----------



## Gonza77

El mundo se va a la merd...


----------



## SebaFun

Que gente estùpida mi dios!!!!

Y que hacen en un estadio esta gente? dicen màs huevadas?


----------



## el palmesano

^^

nadie les obliga a que les guste, respeten los gustos de la gente...


yo no iria a un estadio para verlos, pero si me gusta ver sus videos (de algus otros no me gustan nada), porque es una forma de ver como viven las cosas otras personas y te hace ver otras formas de pensar, o cuando son videos de viajes, de que maneras viajan.

A yellowmellow por ejemplo la invitaron de una agencia que organiza viajes (creo) a Australia, y algunos de sus videos fueon estos:







no solo habla y hace cosas graciosas, tambien hace versiones de canciones:






y el otro dia descubri uno de Mallorca que tiene un monton de reproducciones que me gusto por como hablaba de la isla:


----------



## el palmesano

estaba viendo los videos mas populares en argentina y estaba uno de este canal, son uruguayos haciendo taradeces:

https://www.youtube.com/user/dosogas/videos


----------



## FEDE_22

Si, son re famosos aca ya. Y en argentina


----------



## SebaFun

Me bastó con leer "El Rubio se cog*o a una Hernandez" para saber que esas pavadas no van conmigo.

La juventud está perdida.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

Bueno, este es al revers, uruguayos en el extranjero


----------



## SebaFun

Buenos videos palme, buen aportekay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buen video palmekay:


----------



## el palmesano

134523686


----------



## el palmesano

134523689


----------



## el palmesano

134556630


----------



## el palmesano

132205016


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables videos!!!

Me gustó mucho el de Carmelo, en realidad todos!


----------



## Gonza77

Muy bueno el de carmelo y también el primero de esta página.
La parejita me cayó bien, y las imágenes que filmaron se ven hermosas.
Se nota que lo pasaron bien!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Gonza77

Excelentes videos Palme!!!
El primero es espectacular.
La rompió el brasilero.

Realmente pienso que solucionando el tema Centro-CV tenemos ganada la batalla mas "importante".


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables videos!!!!

La verdad que muy buenos, serían perfectos si no se mostrara la gente, pero ta, le da algo extra al mostrar la vida de un turista en la ciudad.

Excelente realmente!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buenos videos palme!kay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Impecables videos palme!!!

Me gustó más el primero, aunque el segundo con esa vista de balcón está insuperable!


----------



## El_hereje

Montevideo gris y con lluvia... paso, y eso qué cuando más pendejo me encantaba, pero las cosas cambian... XD

Gracias igual Palme.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

134556630

137092113


----------



## el palmesano

132506920


----------



## Gonza77

Tremendos videos Palme.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## payme

No son reportajes extranjeros pero no supe en donde ponerlo.

Estos son vídeos que filma un uruguayo mientras maneja y hace algunos relatos ¿qué les parecen los vídeos? en su canal hay muchos mas, piscuajo es su nick. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8Xn0PLh_CE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K31sUAzbWRc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sb1zBrjdac

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbB8-6kzX7o


----------



## Gonza77

Yo la verdad que debo haber visto todos sus videos.
La verdad que la mayoría son muy buenos, aunque hay de los otros...


----------



## Litox08

Hay de todo, lo que pasa es que el loco anda por los lugares comunes donde circulamos todos los montevideanos. No se le puede pedir peras al olmo, si la ciudad es un asco los videos no pueden salir buenos, sobretodo si son filmados desde un auto manejando en nuestras "avenidas"...:hide:


----------



## SebaFun

He visto videos muy buenos, pero otros que me dan terror, aunque no es culpa de piscuajo, es como dice litox, culpa del entorno, y lo peor de todo es que hay recorridos de dos o tres años que hoy en día están igual o peor.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

este es un youtuber con bastantes seguidores que tiene una canal de viajes, y vendra a uruguay invitado por el ministerio, asi que un gran aplauso para le gente del ministerio!!!







aca lo explican:






aca tienen su instagram, donde ya subio fotos:

https://www.instagram.com/alanxelmundo/


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Nort

Ya que estamos traemos a El Rubius y nos llenamos de turistas pendejos.


----------



## SebaFun

Buen video!

Me preocupa algunas imágenes a nivel de calle y la música bajón que se eligio


----------



## Gonza77

Litox08 said:


> Hay de todo, lo que pasa es que el loco anda por los lugares comunes donde circulamos todos los montevideanos. No se le puede pedir peras al olmo, si la ciudad es un asco los videos no pueden salir buenos, sobretodo si son filmados desde un auto manejando en nuestras "avenidas"...:hide:


Igual, en mi opinión la mayoría están muy bien.
Hay alguno que hizo en día de lluvia, que obviamente también se vió afectado.
QUe la ciudad tiene cosas por mejorar es evidente, y aparecen en esos videos.

Igual, el que menos me gustó no fué de Montevideo... fué el de Pando, que salió fulero fulero...


----------



## Gonza77

el palmesano said:


>


Lindo video.
Esperemos ver la segunda parte.
SInceramente me gustó mucho, y veo todo más prolijo de lo que me imaginaba que estaría.
Claro que se puede y debe mejorar, pero creo que se vé todo muy bien.

Jamás iría al museo del carnaval, ya que no me gusta, pero es lamentable que el tipo caiga un lunes y se lo encuentre cerrado jajaja. 
LA-MEN-TA-BLE!!!


----------



## Vaimaca

Litox08 said:


> Hay de todo, lo que pasa es que el loco anda por los lugares comunes donde circulamos todos los montevideanos. No se le puede pedir peras al olmo, si la ciudad es un asco los videos no pueden salir buenos, sobretodo si son filmados desde un auto manejando en nuestras "avenidas"...:hide:


Es que el objetivo de piscuajo no es ni promocionar el país ni atraer turistas, él hace esos videos para los uruguayos que viven en el exterior, le interesa mostrar la realidad


----------



## Gonza77

Vaimaca said:


> Es que el objetivo de piscuajo no es ni promocionar el país ni atraer turistas, él hace esos videos para los uruguayos que viven en el exterior, le interesa mostrar la realidad


Y los comentários son siempre muy positivos.


----------



## Mercenario




----------



## Mercenario

Veneguayos - Entre 2012 y 2015 se radicaron cerca de 3000 Venezolanos en Uruguay











Bienvenidos ! A Bancarse el frío del invierno !! JeJeJe


----------



## SebaFun

Bien por los venezolanos!

Creo que hay una idea de uruguay prospero, que es muy cierta hasta cierto grado, pero que ha hecho que muchos elijan el pàisito por diferentes motivos.


----------



## Vaimaca

Tengo un amigo con familiares venezolanos, me contó que cuando vinieron acá a uruguay a visitarlo quedaron anonadados, fue con ellos a tienda inglesa y hasta le sacaban fotos a las góndolas, heladeras, la carne, la leche, a todo, para mostrarle a sus amigos porque sino no les iban a creer la cantidad de comida y productos a disposición de todos que hay. Les dieron ganas de quedarse acá.
Al lado de venezuela uruguay es como inglaterra, aunque como dice el dicho, en tierra de ciegos el tuerto es un rey....


----------



## SebaFun

Venezuela supo tener abundancia, es una pena que no se esté volviendo a esa situación.


----------



## Gonza77

Ojalá levante Venezuela.
La verdad que es un pueblo bastante cascoteado.


----------



## payme

andaluces por el mundo........¿alguien podría decirme como poner directamente los videos? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgf16mWGo2k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtkKMEVkRLw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH41qZXWNDI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4dIJ5zcjII

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8T44BrXkj4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Plh9ufcFOeg


----------



## payme

brasileños por el mundo: uruguay

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tqSKnGf68M


----------



## Vaimaca

Tenes que poner la parte del link que está después de la barra (ej. watch?v=2tqSKnGf68M) entre estos dos cositos:
[.youtube][./youtube] (sin el punto)


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Que buenas tomas!!!

Hasta Fray Bentos sale!:banana:


----------



## tio.pepe

Mando a la miércoles a mi novia y me caso con esa brasilera!!! Qué buena que está! Y Cocina!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Que no lea este foro porque va a ser ella la que te mande a la miercoles:lol:


----------



## tio.pepe

Jaja si lo leyera ya me habría mandado hace rato!!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

150258226


----------



## tio.pepe

Un capo con los vídeos palme!


----------



## el palmesano

141751874


----------



## Gonza77

Muy buenos videos Palme!
Muchas gracias.


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos los videos!

Sobre todo el primero de Vimeo, que calidad de imagenes!


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Gracias por los videos, palme! Amé el de la chilena, me dieron muchas ganas de abrazarla, jaja.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

coincido en que es de los mejores


----------



## sgambetto

Hay un programa de canalU sobre extranjeros viviendo en Uruguay. En YouTube hay bastantes videos colgados. A modo de ejemplo dejo este enlace por si alguien quiere verlos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGW-2wojmAo


----------



## el palmesano

^^

muy bueno


----------



## SebaFun

LA AMÉ!!!!


Como amo los franceses mi dios! La verdad que llenaría el país de gente como esta señora. Impecable video!kay:


----------



## Gonza77

Interesante aporte Palme.
Habrá que verlos.


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> LA AMÉ!!!!
> 
> 
> Como amo los franceses mi dios! La verdad que llenaría el país de gente como esta señora. Impecable video!kay:


aca tenes el resto de entrevistados:


----------



## el palmesano

Gonza77 said:


> Interesante aporte Palme.
> Habrá que verlos.


bueno, el aporte es de sgambetto


----------



## sgambetto

el palmesano said:


> bueno, el aporte es de sgambetto


 pero tu sabes colgarlos y yo no. Saludos


----------



## Gonza77

Perdón.
Muchas gracias sgambetto.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Gonza77

Muy lindos videos Palme.
Muchas gracias.

P.D: Infumable la brasilera del primero xD.
Tuve que meter "mute".


----------



## SebaFun

Que excelentes videos!!!!

Al contrario de Gonza, la verdad que me encantó lo que decía la brasilera, y además era bastante cómica! me gusto!


----------



## sgambetto




----------



## sgambetto




----------



## Gonza77

Ya se habían subido, pero muchas gracias igual.


----------



## SebaFun

Justo me acorde de la cara de la señora que vive en Colombia y al toque me acorde de los canadienses...

Para mi exageraron bastante:lol:


----------



## El_hereje

Infumable la brazuca jajaja, el tipo se quiere morir. XD


----------



## sgambetto

http://www.elobservador.com.uy/remote-year-trabajar-cada-mes-una-ciudad-distinta-un-ano-n868481


----------



## Gonza77

Muy interesante.


----------



## SebaFun

Buena nota, ya me gustaría a mi hacer eso!!!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Todo bien, pero tuve que hacer un parate cuando dijo que... charan cha chan!!!


ARTIGAS ES ARGENTINO!!!!:doh:


El colmo... al menos infórmate huahua antes de ir a un país, mínimamente! y más si ya has venido dos veces!

Pero bueno, seguiré viendo estos videos.


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno, me encanta que haya corregido lo de la marca "vogue" que es Colombiana, y no haya corregido lo de ARTIGAS!!!!


:lol:

Pero bueno, super buenos videos, interesante que la gente se limita mucho al recorrer la capital, y eso es culpa nuestra, tenemos que promocionar lugares como Buceo, Malvín, Carrasco y claro, el PRADO!!!!

Impecable los blogs, me quedé con ganas de ver el de Colonia y el de Punta, estarán por ahí ya?


----------



## Vaimaca




----------



## SebaFun

Buen video!

Faltó mucho realmente, espero que siga recorriendo y subiendo videos de Uruguay!


----------



## Vaimaca

Es el primer capitulo de una serie como de 7.


----------



## el palmesano

mas videos de vlogers que ya habiamos visto:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Gonza77 said:


> Mi tía se casó con un descendiente de armenios, que tiene toda la pinta de ser de allá e incluso sabe cocinar mucho de sus platos. Hoy son separados, pero tengo varios primos "armenios" xD.


La comida armenia es ESPECTACULAR!


----------



## Gonza77




----------



## SebaFun

Este lo vi directamente desde tnu:lol:

Muy buen video!kay:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Qué personas tan hermosas.


----------



## Gonza77




----------



## SebaFun

Que lindo concepto dejó la tana sobre Uruguay!!!!

Realmente, cuando le preguntó de consejos al venir a Uruguay, nos dejó allá arriba, me encantó! Más allá que no estoy muy de acuerdo.

PD: Las imágenes de la ciudad, fácilmente podrían pasar por Europa.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

SebaFun said:


> Que lindo concepto dejó la tana sobre Uruguay!!!!
> 
> Realmente, cuando le preguntó de consejos al venir a Uruguay, nos dejó allá arriba, me encantó! Más allá que no estoy muy de acuerdo.
> 
> PD: Las imágenes de la ciudad, fácilmente podrían pasar por Europa.


No lo vi aún, por ende no sé de que parte de Italia son.

Si son de Lazio para el sur, perfectamente Uruguay es bastante mas ordenado, menos caótico, menos destruído y mas limpio.

Nápoles por ejemplo, roza lo impresentable, pero mismo, hay que estar para saber lo que es.


----------



## SebaFun

Son del Norte de Italia, la parte mas "suizoitalianizada"... limitando con Francia también...

Igualmente, lo de Nápoles, es impresentable, pero así es esa maravillosa ciudad, tiene mucho que ofrecer aún así como es, de hecho, es más presentable así que si fuera perfecta.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

SebaFun said:


> Son del Norte de Italia, la parte mas "suizoitalianizada"... limitando con Francia también...
> 
> Igualmente, lo de Nápoles, es impresentable, pero así es esa maravillosa ciudad, tiene mucho que ofrecer aún así como es, de hecho, es más presentable así que si fuera perfecta.


No te creas, es horrible la ciudad, es pintoresca nada mas, hay un castillo, y no hay un sorete mas.
La silueta del volcán la salva jaja.


----------



## SebaFun

El volcán, la cercanía con la costa amalfitana, la cercanía con capri, el impresionante barrio alto, lo mismo, el centro debe ser una porquería, pero ese es el atractivo de Nápoles...

Es como dijeron una vez por acá, es como ver a Sophia Loren en sus películas, vida de barrio, creo que es lo mejor que tiene.

Obvio, tiene muchos problemas, muchisimos, que los de Montevideo son la nada misma al lado de los de Nápoles, desde la basura hasta la mafia...

Igualmente, creo que Nápoles es muy atractiva justamente por esa contradicción, por esa vida de barrio, por esa "dejadez". Igualmente vos la conocés personalmente seguramente, y yo la tengo como un debe aún.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

SebaFun said:


> El volcán, la cercanía con la costa amalfitana, la cercanía con capri, el impresionante barrio alto, lo mismo, el centro debe ser una porquería, pero ese es el atractivo de Nápoles...
> 
> Es como dijeron una vez por acá, es como ver a Sophia Loren en sus películas, vida de barrio, creo que es lo mejor que tiene.
> 
> Obvio, tiene muchos problemas, muchisimos, que los de Montevideo son la nada misma al lado de los de Nápoles, desde la basura hasta la mafia...
> 
> Igualmente, creo que Nápoles es muy atractiva justamente por esa contradicción, por esa vida de barrio, por esa "dejadez". Igualmente vos la conocés personalmente seguramente, y yo la tengo como un debe aún.


Andá a la Costa Amalfitana es tremenda, te caés de tuge, ni falta que hace que vayas Nápoli, haceme caso no te vas a arrepentir de no ir...O andá un día y corroboralo. :lol:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Y acá el último capitulo de este programa. Muy bueno! vi los videos de los 16 países y me encantaron todos.

En cuanto a los dos últimos (Italia y España), al verlos pensé en lo loco que debe ser para los tipos llegar a un lugar formado casi que íntegramente por sus compatriotas de otras generaciones. No sé, me imagino algún lugar en el mundo donde el 40% de la gente sea de ascendencia uruguaya y me parece una locura, ni siquiera me lo puedo imaginar. Pero debe ser hermoso! Tan lindo como ver cogeneracionales de nuestras dos grandes ascendencias y darse cuenta, o mejor dicho confirmar de dónde venimos.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

muy bueno!!


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buen video!!!

Una pena que un programa tan bueno se termine, no haya funcionado porque los uruguayos prefieren ver berretadas, o porque simplemente hicieron pocos.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

Bueno, tambien hay que decir que podria haber sido mejor, se nota que le faltaba presupuesto. 

un ejemplo de lo que digo es el programa en el que esta inspirado este que se nota que hay mayor presupuesto y mas movilidad, no es una simple entrevista encerrados en una habitacion, muestan mas de su vida, lo que lo hace mas interesante. Este es un programa en el que salia un uruguayo:







pero ese no era tan interesante, aca dejo unos mas interesantes:


----------



## el palmesano

traigo otro de extranjeros, esta interesante porque comentan todo lo que les parece curiosos


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

otro muy explicativo


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

muy bueno este


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Hay algunos repetidos, igual muy buenos palme!!!


----------



## el palmesano

una pareja de youtubers bastante famosa esta por Montevideo:

su llegada (incluye viaje desde buenos aires). Les impresiono el barco y omnubus





su primer dia





su segundo dia


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buenos aportes palme!

Me gustó el vlog de la primera pareja, muy buenos!


----------



## el palmesano

SebaFun said:


> Buenos aportes palme!
> 
> Me gustó el vlog de la primera pareja, muy buenos!


gracias!


otro mas:


----------



## SebaFun

Muy bueno palme!!!kay:


----------



## el palmesano

mas de esa pareja:


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenos videos!!!

Realmente impecable aporte palme!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

189417404


193265209


197308160


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Dos tomas y algo de explicación... espero más!

Si solo eso dejó el viaje por Uruguay, es bastante triste:lol:

Rescato lo que dijo de ciudad vieja, tiene su parte "bonita", lo que sería de nuestra ciudad con la ciudad vieja impecable!!!!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!!!!

Realmente excelentes todos!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos!!!

Este ultimo me gustó mucho!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!kay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

mas de los alemanes


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

muy bueno este


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

si alguien habla sueco entendera este:


----------



## el palmesano

excelente este:

Venezolanos por el mundo: Uruguay - Alo Buenas Noches 03-03-2017


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!!!

Realmente algunos están espectaculares!


----------



## el palmesano

^^

gracias!

mas de los alemanes

han sacado muy buenas imagenes de drone


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

201297611


197721542


202653054

197843978


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Palme, vos mismo has puesto estos videos antes!

No todos claro.

Muy buenos los inéditos jajaja.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimo video palme!!!


Realmente espectaculares tomas. Las de ciudad vieja excelentes. Si tan solo la ciudad vieja fuera considerada y mantenida como merece... Estamos del otro lado.

Hermosas tomas de pocitos tambien. Muy mediterraneas tomas. Me encanto!

Que lo tiro! Desde historia hasta playa en una misma ciudad.


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Como se extrañan las playas de alla ,los paseos tomar mate......

Hermoso.video


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!


----------



## el palmesano

208990332


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenas tomas!!!!


Potencial hay para tener mucho màs turismo del que tenemos, aparte tenemos potencial para ser mejor de lo que somos, falta poco y con voluntad se lograrla. Falta voluntad de gobierno para mejorar en todos los aspectos, no solo en la visión del turismo.


----------



## Gonza77

Falta cabeza Seba.
Todos los países le encuentran la vuelta para sacarle el jugo a lo que tienen, menos nosotros.


----------



## SebaFun

Gonza77 said:


> Falta cabeza Seba.
> Todos los países le encuentran la vuelta para sacarle el jugo a lo que tienen, menos nosotros.


Y eso que tenemos mucho más que muchos países, de europa incluso...


----------



## Gonza77

SebaFun said:


> Y eso que tenemos mucho más que muchos países, de europa incluso...


Pufff....
Hoy estuve dando vueltas por varias zonas de la ciudad, y mismo habiendo perdido la joya que era Pocitos, la mayoría de los barrios tienen todo para hacer en conjunto una ciudad realmente hermosa.
Pero bueno, casi todos están muy desaprovechados.
Incluso creo que los barrios que deberían "acompañar" a la cara visible de la ciudad (quedando en segundo plano desde el punto de vista turísitico), muchas veces están mejor que los que se deberían destacar.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

estos son buenos


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

este es para que rian un poco


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!!!!

Se ve muy lindo el país sin dudas! A pesar de todo se ve hermoso como realmente es.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

BUENISIMO!! EN 360!!!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Como siempre buenísimos videos palme!!!kay:


----------



## Vaklston

Saludos :wave:, dejo un vídeo de un compatriota que se fue a vivir a sus tierras:

Así vive en Montevideo un Venezolano que huyó de la crisis | CNN En Español


----------



## el palmesano

^^

otro mas de varios


----------



## SebaFun

Es muy lamentable ver videos del gobierno venezolano y de la oposición que ya parecen del isis tirando granadas y cosas antidemocraticas! No es la forma, realmente es muy lamentable.


Por otro lado de lo malo se saca algo bueno, es genial recibir gente tan linda y buena como la venezolana, buscando un lugar mejor, me da pena porque tienen que abandonar su país, pero es lindo recibirlos acá!


----------



## el palmesano

^^

coincido, hay que inistirles que tienen que aguntar hasta las elecciones, de otro modo todo se puede ir al carajo de verdad durante años y años.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!kay:


----------



## Naipesky

Impressionante a quantidade de vídeos de brasileiros no Uruguai!


Acredito que isso decorre do fato de que as passagens aéreas desde São Paulo / Rio de Janeiro para Montevideo são as mais baratas para um destino fora do Brasil. Por isso Uruguai é sempre um dos primeiros destinos internacionais de brasileiros, ao lado de Buenos Aires.

Todos os brasileiros tem carinho pelo Uruguai e reconhecem a tranquilidade e especialmente a segurança, que tanta falta faz em nossas metrópoles.

Agora com o acordo de imigração entre os 2 países creio que relatos "brazucas" no Uruguai vão ficar ainda mais comuns. Eu mesmo me mudaria para aí se eu estivesse aposentado. Quem sabe nem nos considerem mais "extranjeros" :lol:


Como Sebafun já disse 46457²x aqui: Muy buenos videos palme! kay:


Perdão pelo português mas não sei escrever em espanhol, espero que possam compreender. Gracias!


----------



## el palmesano

^^

ojala sea asi, que se convierta en el principal destino turístico de los brasileños!!

y no te preocupes por el portugues, se te entiende perfectamente!!


----------



## El_hereje

No sé sí en el otro hilo está bien así que lo dejo acá también:




El_hereje said:


> Macanudo el veterano... jajaja.


----------



## SebaFun

Buen video nacho!kay:


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Buenisimo video Hereje ..


----------



## payme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXVOPyaGSeA


----------



## payme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9t6xPWAZvE


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos payme!

Preocupante el primer video.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Que buen video!

Me encantó como mostraba la ciudad el brasilero, entretenido, concreto, muy bueno realmente!

PD: Me hizo dar ganas de andar en bici en Montevideo!


----------



## FEDE_22

Miren el canal de este cubano buena onda que al parecer se mudo a MVD.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxhPftXebtaoFT8zOLi7K-Q


----------



## SebaFun

Buen aporte fede!

Voy a ir vichando los videos!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Me vi el cortito, realmente muy buenas referencias nos dejaron!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Iba a comentar que no me gustan los artistas callejeros, hasta que vi lo impresionante que hace con los objetos pequeños! Vaya a saber como hace! Un muy buen truco!


----------



## el palmesano

este es excelente!!


----------



## el palmesano

de estos esta muy curioso escuchar lo que les cuenta el guia (que pésimo acento, no mueve la boca ni un poquito para pronunciar... necesita clases de un logopeda)



















en este es increible como les miente sobre economía el h. de p... exagero todos los datos económicos para mal... que desfachatez y poca seriedad. Podes ser critico, pero no mentir a la gente


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables videos palme!!!kay:

Hay mucho por mejorar, hay mucho que mantener como está, realmente el potencial está.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

----------













-------








y de estos videos de polacos me aprecio este de uruguayos polacos


----------



## el palmesano

son un poco desastre filmando, pero para escuchar opiniones va bien...


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!!!kay:

Excelentes aportes, se ve estupenda la ciudad en varias tomas!


----------



## Tinchocarbonero

Si tendrá potencial Montevideo que sigue siendo linda, pese a que está cada vez mas sucia y desmantenida.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

237760882


----------



## el palmesano

235637431


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palmekay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buenos videos palme como siemprekay:


----------



## El_hereje

El cartel de prohibido estacional en la portada del primer vídeo es una invitación a no verlo.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

esto mas bien es famosa en uruguay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Gonza77

Muy buenos aportes, Palme.
En especial estos:



el palmesano said:


>


Deberíamos haber conservado mejor ese barrio.
Con el viejo Pocitos, la Ciudad Vieja y el Centro en buen estado + Prado, Punta Gorda, Carrasco... Estabamos del otro lado.


----------



## SebaFun

Cuantas construcciones hermosas se muestran!!!!

Lo que falla terriblemente es todo lo relativo al urbanismo, con los retiros en lugares precisos como esas casas, y esos conjuntos de casas, y además todo lo que siempre decimos, veredas, iluminación, etc, etc.

Excelentes videos los que pude ver.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

videos rarisimos...


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

es terrible el aspecto de algunos edificios del puerto...


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!!!!

Amé el de la señora que sale a correr con una bolsita para juntar la basura de la playa, y bueno, los otros, hasta los raros, muy buenos!


----------



## el palmesano

si, la verdad que unos crack! ojala mas uruguayos les imitaran, tienen que seguir haciendo lo de la playa capurro y comenzar a hacerlo en todas partes mas seguido, es la mejor manera de concienciar


----------



## FEDE_22

Oh...turistas fijandose en arquitecturas de estilo que hay en MVD obviando todas las otras cacas que hay en materia de arquitectura....que raro no?

Eso que hizo esta chica no se va a poder hacer dentro de unos años si seguimos tirando todo...y obviamente antes era mil veces mejor.

Nadie va a un pais a sacarle fotos a edificios como los que estamos haciendo hoy en dia...va a sacarle fotos a los edificios que estamos tirando y de los que supimos tener! 

Y los bestias de los academicos arq se hacen los estrella y promulgan tirar todo y emparejar en altura haciendo legos de 10 pisos...y tildan de romanticos a quienes defendemos lo que hay que defender.

Todo quien visita MVD se da cuenta que tuvimos un pasado increible arquitectonico que estamos literalmente asesinando...bah..ya lo asesinaron hace decadas...pero con lo poquito que queda siguen y siguen sin control. Que vamos a tener para mostrar despues??


----------



## el palmesano

este video es graciso, habla de la cantidad enorme de buses de Montevideo


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

parece algo viejo, pero acaban de subirlo


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

No se puede creer algunos videos, lamentable!!! Y saben quienes arruinan la toma? Los betustos, asquerosos y espantosos buses!

Por ejemplo, el video del británico, con un tranvía pasando en vez de buses, sería imágen de primer mundo.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

jajaja creo que tenes un poco nublada la vision sobre lo que es primer mundo xD


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

rusos


----------



## el palmesano

japoneses


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

viendo este video veo que en argentina comienzan a hacer desfiles de Candombe.. en pocos años en el resto del planeta van a empezar a hablar del Candombe argentino...


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

246572022


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Gonza77

Excelente video, Palme.
La verdad que está muy bueno.

Edit: Lo dije por el primero.
Los otros los voy a ver ahora jaja.


----------



## el palmesano

Gonza77 said:


> Excelente video, Palme.
> La verdad que está muy bueno.
> 
> Edit: Lo dije por el primero.
> Los otros los voy a ver ahora jaja.


igual como veras, yo sigo posteando :lol:


----------



## el palmesano

este esta muy bien filmado


----------



## Gonza77

El de Atlántida estaría genial si hubiera filmado un poco más de la ciudad.
Tiene una rambla que encaja perfectamente en ese video playero.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!!!

La verdad que están muy interesantes todos!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Detesto los videos donde el primer plano es el 90 por ciento del video, y el entorno o lugares son el 10....


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimos videos palme!!!!kay:

Realmente muy buenos ambos.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!!!kay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## payme

en uno de los programas de TNU "¿por qué Uruguay?" entrevistaron a una italiana y dio su opinión sobre la muzza nuestra jajaja la "muzza", aunque mil veces prefiero la "muzzarela" uruguaya que la italiana. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkyVI74EYC8


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buenisimos ambos videos!!!!

Buenas referencias del Peruano y del Frances!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Impecables videos palme!!!kay:


----------



## el palmesano

268033372


----------



## SebaFun

Si tan solo las cuestiones impositivas, el trabajo, la seguridad, la limpieza y el cuidado acompañaran, este sería sin dudas uno de los mejores países en el mundo para vivir... tenemos todo, y no valoramos nada, por tanto estamos en medio pelo.

Excelente video palme!kay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buen video palme!

No lo vi todo, pero lo que vi me gustó.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos ambos videos!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Impecable video!!!!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buenos videos palmekay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

^^


----------



## SebaFun

Buenos videos palmekay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palmekay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Excelentes videos palmekay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

^^

bueno, no hay que olvidar el factor del mercado. El mercado es chico, asi que la competencia es poca, y ademas entre las clases adineradas de Uruguay hay una mentalidad de derroche muy grande, o sea, no les importa gastar plata en un lugar mas caro si ir a ese sitio les "otorga" mas prestigio, y ese comportamiento se contagia a mucha gente de la clase media


----------



## Nort

Fake Render said:


> De las pocas veces que hable con extranjeros de Europa, les digo que es por inflaciones muy altas que fueron producto de décadas de crisis económicas y devaluaciones de la moneda que fueron encareciendo al país desde los años 50 y hoy en día si bien el país es mucho mas estable económicamente desde el 2003 y la inflación es baja, esta la pesada carga de impuestos que sigue haciendo al país muy caro.
> 
> Igual hay que tomar las cosas con pinzas con algunos turistas de primer mundo se creen que el sueldo mínimo son 50 dolares por mes :nuts:, y con 1000 pesos aun en los lugares mas baratos del país aguantas 4 días solo con la comida. Me acuerdo de una vez que hable con un turista alemán en la rambla de Pocitos el verano pasado y me pregunto ¿Como hacen para vivir en un país tan caro y con sueldos tan bajos? Después de contarle la situación el tipo se alegro de que estábamos mejorando y que el país es mucho mas estable, pero se sorprendió cuando dije que acá el sueldo mínimo estaba entre 12.000 a 15.000$ que son 400 y 500 dólares y ahí me comentó que se pensaba que la gente acá no ganaba mas de 30 euros al mes, también comento que sigue siendo un país muy caro aun con ese sueldo mínimo.



Los sueldos Uruguayos son MUY ALTOS para el tamaño de la economía del país. Lo que decís es totalmente cierto.

Por esa misma razón es un país caro, la mano de obra es cara, lo cual te sube todo.

Si los comparás con España por ejemplo, que es un país desarrollado, los sueldos pedorros son de 800/900 euros, que no es mucho más que los 500/700 dólares que se ganan acá.

En Portugal el sueldo mínimo es como de 650 euros, lo cual te da una idea de la cantidad de los sueldos uruguayos.


----------



## FEDE_22

Yo siempre encajo que el país es caro por que el Estado es demasiado grande y por lo tanto a traves de impuestos hay que bancar a todo el aparato. A su vez agrego que la nafta es carisima porque bancamos una refineria al dope y por ende si la nafta es cara automaticamente TODO el pais es caro ya que TODO se transporta.

Estoy tan mal?


----------



## Fake Render

Nort said:


> Los sueldos Uruguayos son MUY ALTOS para el tamaño de la economía del país. Lo que decís es totalmente cierto.
> 
> Por esa misma razón es un país caro, la mano de obra es cara, lo cual te sube todo.
> 
> Si los comparás con España por ejemplo, que es un país desarrollado, los sueldos pedorros son de 800/900 euros, que no es mucho más que los 500/700 dólares que se ganan acá.
> 
> En Portugal el sueldo mínimo es como de 650 euros, lo cual te da una idea de la cantidad de los sueldos uruguayos.


Es cierto lo del costo de la mano de obra que contribuye a encarecer al país, como vos decís estamos muy cerca de países de primer mundo del nivel de Portugal, España y Eslovenia en materia de sueldo mínimo, por desgracia lo que aumenta más la brecha con esos países es que los precios de acá en general son como los de USA, Francia o Canadá, países que tienen ingresos medios por hogar al año de 50.000 dólares, más del doble que Uruguay que apenas llega a los 24.000, en cambio, Portugal, Eslovenia y España son mas baratos, rinde más la plata.

@el palmesano: Cierto, afecta mucho la falta de competitividad y el tamaño chico del mercado encarece todo, pero de haber manejado mejor la economía como se esta haciendo ahora a finales de los 80 y principios de los 90, hoy en día nuestro poder adquisitivo nos daría un nivel mucho mejor, Uruguay seguiría siendo caro para vivir, pero no lo sentiríamos tanto como hoy, es mas, estaríamos como Portugal, Eslovenia o Estonia.

@FEDE_22: No, pero el peso del estado que no es tan grande como se cree y el precio del combustible son como los menores males del encarecimiento del país, contribuyen pero la historia económica ha echo mucho más daño.


----------



## Sebas-1992

Igual no entiendo por qué dicen que el país es caro porque los salarios son altos, ¿comparados con qué?.

Me explico, comparando España con Uruguay (por valores nominales en este caso, ya que son los que maneja el INE).

Según el último dato el sueldo promedio en uruguay fue de $ 21.632 por mes (US$ 655), con un PBI/PC anual de US$ 16.245.

En el caso de España el salario promedio fue de US$ 2.219 por mes, con un PBI/PC anual de US$ 28.104.

Eso quiere decir que en España el salario promedio representa al rededor del 94% de la renta per cápita, mientras que en Uruguay representa el 48%. De hecho si tomamos en cuenta que la PEA es menor aún, seguramente los salarios representen algo menos del 30% de la riqueza por habitante. 

-----

Quiero decir, no creo que se pueda decir que como los salarios en general son muy altos el país es caro, eso es falso. De hecho para el costo de vida del país son bajos (si encima recordamos que el 40% de la PEA gana menos de $20.000). 

Si tengo que ensayar una explicación de por qué es caro el país (comparando ingresos-gastos de una persona promedio), es porque la economía del país está estructurada en monopolios y oligopolios en donde se goza (ahí sí), de salarios muy por encima de la media, lo que encarece con sobrecostos insumos básicos. 

Ni que hablar si le sumamos impuestos y trabas burocráticas (por algo el país está por debajo del puesto 90 en el ranking Doing Business).

Si es un poco una mezcla de lo que decían Palme y Fede. No lo atribuyo tanto al tamaño de la economía, sino a su estructuración. Ahí está el ejemplo de Nueva Zelanda con un mercado no mucho más grande que el nuestro y con costos de vida parecidos en algunos rubros, pero sueldos mucho más altos y servicios mejores.


----------



## el palmesano

FEDE_22 said:


> Yo siempre encajo que el país es caro por que el Estado es demasiado grande y por lo tanto a traves de impuestos hay que bancar a todo el aparato. A su vez agrego que la nafta es carisima porque bancamos una refineria al dope y por ende si la nafta es cara automaticamente TODO el pais es caro ya que TODO se transporta.
> 
> Estoy tan mal?


yo creo que si... te olvidas el factor mercado que es crucial. El que los precios se disparen en cosas básicas no tiene nada que ver con los impuestos, sino al comportamiento social.

La diferencia que hay entre algunos supermercados a veces es ridícula, pero lo increíble es que los supermercados caros siguen funcionando...

a Uruguay le hace falta que la gente sea mas orgullosa, y deje de comprar algo que quiere si el precio es caro o si esta inflado, porque si no se tiene esa actitud, se le da el mensaje a los comerciantes que el cliente no busca el mejor precio, sino que busca prioritariamente otras cosas, como la marca, el prestigio, etc.


----------



## Nort

FEDE_22 said:


> Yo siempre encajo que el país es caro por que el Estado es demasiado grande y por lo tanto a traves de impuestos hay que bancar a todo el aparato. A su vez agrego que la nafta es carisima porque bancamos una refineria al dope y por ende si la nafta es cara automaticamente TODO el pais es caro ya que TODO se transporta.
> 
> Estoy tan mal?


Obviamente no es el único factor.

En realidad yo diría que el factor número uno es el costo del Estado y el crecimiento exponencial de funcionarios públicos.

Luego para solventar el costo de ese Estado tenés que ajustar por medio de impuestos y tarifas, subir la nafta y la electricidad, lo cual a su vez hace subir todo lo demás...


----------



## Nort

Sebas-1992 said:


> Igual no entiendo por qué dicen que el país es caro porque los salarios son altos, ¿comparados con qué?.
> 
> Me explico, comparando España con Uruguay (por valores nominales en este caso, ya que son los que maneja el INE).
> 
> Según el último dato el sueldo promedio en uruguay fue de $ 21.632 por mes (US$ 655), con un PBI/PC anual de US$ 16.245.
> 
> En el caso de España el salario promedio fue de US$ 2.219 por mes, con un PBI/PC anual de US$ 28.104.
> 
> Eso quiere decir que en España el salario promedio representa al rededor del 94% de la renta per cápita, mientras que en Uruguay representa el 48%. De hecho si tomamos en cuenta que la PEA es menor aún, seguramente los salarios representen algo menos del 30% de la riqueza por habitante.
> 
> -----
> 
> Quiero decir, no creo que se pueda decir que como los salarios en general son muy altos el país es caro, eso es falso. De hecho para el costo de vida del país son bajos (si encima recordamos que el 40% de la PEA gana menos de $20.000).
> 
> Si tengo que ensayar una explicación de por qué es caro el país (comparando ingresos-gastos de una persona promedio), es porque la economía del país está estructurada en monopolios y oligopolios en donde se goza (ahí sí), de salarios muy por encima de la media, lo que encarece con sobrecostos insumos básicos.
> 
> Ni que hablar si le sumamos impuestos y trabas burocráticas (por algo el país está por debajo del puesto 90 en el ranking Doing Business).
> 
> Si es un poco una mezcla de lo que decían Palme y Fede. No lo atribuyo tanto al tamaño de la economía, sino a su estructuración. Ahí está el ejemplo de Nueva Zelanda con un mercado no mucho más grande que el nuestro y con costos de vida parecidos en algunos rubros, pero sueldos mucho más altos y servicios mejores.



Muy buen análisis.


----------



## FEDE_22

Muy interesante Seba, pero a qué te referís o cómo, cuando comentás que por el hecho de haber monopolios se encarecen los insumos básicos por los sobrecostos?

Ejemplos prácticos?


----------



## Sebas-1992

Es como decir que el agua estanca se pudre.

Por poner un ejemplo básico. Hace un par de meses había leído un informe de El Observador basado en datos del MIEM y la URSEA, que decía que sólo el año pasado, si se hubiera podido importar libremente combustible, el gasoil y la nafta habrían salido algo más de un 10% menos. 

Eso parecerá poco, pero estamos hablando de más de US$ 440.000.000 que tuvo que pagar todo el país, por un insumo básico (dinero extra que igualmente "se fue" del país de una manera u otra, por deudas, insumos importados, etc.). 

En el caso del gasoil que es el combustible con el que se produce en el país la situación fue peor, el mismo se vendió a $42 el litro, pero si se hubiera importado habría estado en torno a $28. 

Piensen en la cantidad de empleos que se destruyeron o no se crearon por esta situación. 

Algo parecido es lo que pasa con las trabas para que la gente compre por Internet y los aranceles. Obviamente quien termina pudiendo bancarse todo ese gasto y esas trabas son las grandes importadoras, que al no tener competencia pueden cobrar los sobrecostos que quieran. En lugar de facilitar las cosas el gobierno restringió más las cosas.

Y se puede seguir con mil casos más; energía eléctrica, telecomunicaciones, transporte, etc..


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buenos videos palme


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Que espectaculares imágenes!!!!:applause:

Hermoso ese paraíso realmente.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Siete será la nota más alta??? (ultimo video)

JAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJA.

Excelentes videos palmekay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!!!

El ultimo sobre todo, es increíble la situación de los venezolanos, y veo con orgullo como se los recibe en el país. Una pena lo de los dominicanos a los cuales se les puso visa. Tendríamos que ser mucho más abiertos, sobre todo con nuestros hermanos latinoamericanos.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Tinchocarbonero

FEDE_22 said:


> Yo siempre encajo que el país es caro por que el Estado es demasiado grande y por lo tanto a traves de impuestos hay que bancar a todo el aparato. A su vez agrego que la nafta es carisima porque bancamos una refineria al dope y por ende si la nafta es cara automaticamente TODO el pais es caro ya que TODO se transporta.
> 
> Estoy tan mal?


Estimado, tu explicación es de las más coherentes que he leido en este foro. No dudes que es así. Te faltó agregar el altísimo costo de la electricidad, tanto a nivel residencial como industrial. 

Si este país tuviera combustibles y energía eléctrica baratas, la matriz de costos sería absolutamente diferente.

El tema del combustible podría ser menos impactante en los costos de la industria si tuviéramos un sistema ferroviario moderno y eficiente, pero no es el caso.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Tinchocarbonero said:


> Si este país tuviera combustibles y energía eléctrica baratas, la matriz de costos sería absolutamente diferente.


NO, NO Y NO!!!!

En este país, donde la cantidad de sueldos que hay que pagar (al pedo), además los elevadísimos sueldos políticos que se pagan, además del gasto innecesario de muchos recursos, desde lo más mínimo (como apagar la luz de una oficina cuando no se usa) hasta lo más grande, hacen que este país para ser más barato, tenga que hacer un cambio radical, en la mentalidad, en el gobierno y en la gestión.

La electricidad por otro lado debería cada vez bajar más el costo, sino los molinos donde nos los metemos? y sin embargo con fines recaudatorios la electricidad aumenta, aumentando todos los costos en cadena.

Cuando el petróleo a nivel internacional bajaba su precio, acá lo subían... y puedo seguir...


----------



## SebaFun

POR CIERTO!!!!

Muy buenos videos! Me encantaron los del francés!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## Tinchocarbonero

SebaFun said:


> NO, NO Y NO!!!!
> 
> En este país, donde la cantidad de sueldos que hay que pagar (al pedo), además los elevadísimos sueldos políticos que se pagan, además del gasto innecesario de muchos recursos, desde lo más mínimo (como apagar la luz de una oficina cuando no se usa) hasta lo más grande, hacen que este país para ser más barato, tenga que hacer un cambio radical, en la mentalidad, en el gobierno y en la gestión.
> 
> La electricidad por otro lado debería cada vez bajar más el costo, sino los molinos donde nos los metemos? y sin embargo con fines recaudatorios la electricidad aumenta, aumentando todos los costos en cadena.
> 
> Cuando el petróleo a nivel internacional bajaba su precio, acá lo subían... y puedo seguir...



Y bueno, pero entonces estamos de acuerdo! Yo justamente me refería a que si la electricidad y combustibles fueran más baratos, todo sería mas barato.

Estamos alineados al 100%


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Tinchocarbonero said:


> Y bueno, pero entonces estamos de acuerdo! Yo justamente me refería a que si la electricidad y combustibles fueran más baratos, todo sería mas barato.
> 
> Estamos alineados al 100%


A lo que me refiero, es que la electricidad y el combustible deberían estar más baratos, pero debido a fines recaudatorios, nos cobran más.

La baja en los precios de los mismos, no asegura nada, y menos en el país de la tajada.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

7:19 es la mejor parte jaja


----------



## SebaFun

Impecables videos palme realmente muy buenoskay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Que buen video!!!!

La verdad que así me encantan los videos, muchas imágenes de la ciudad, de la arquitectura, de la comida, etc.

300 pesos cada hamburguesa jajajajaaja.


----------



## el palmesano

una crack esta venezolana!


----------



## FEDE_22

Gracias Palme.

Qué genia la señora, me da lástima lo que hace un gobierno autoritario a cualquier país. Lo triste es que no solo son autoritarios en Venezuela sino que IGNORANTES Y BURROS. La peor combinación.

Me encantaría que todos los uruguayos que defienden a Maduro (que por suerte supongo que son pocos ya) escuchen a todos los queridos venezolanos que estan llegando a Uruguay y se dejen de joder con sus pensamiento cavernicolas y fanaticos ultras. Un poco de sinceridad intelectual por Dios.

Y lo más hipocrita de todo es que toda esta gente que esta llegando a UY le está dando una prensa sumamente positiva al país y por ende al gobierno, gobierno que debería agradecer esto PERO le retribuye NO proclamándose contra de Maduro, hace la vista gorda y es algo tan indisumulable que da verguenza.


----------



## el palmesano

El presidente de Japon


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

son turcos viviendo en uruguay, quiza algun dia ponen subtitulos...

al menos la imagen area esta muy linda


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme, como bien dijiste, buenisimas imágenes!


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!!!kay:

El primero muy entreverado, pero me gustó igual.

Los otros muy buenos.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## FEDE_22

Gracias lindos videos pero la verdad es que es una pena este verano en MVD, lleno de basura, lleno de linjeras tirados en la calle y hurgando basura como nunca antes habia visto desde que tengo uso de razon, mal mantenimiento en general y prolijidad de las avenidas, y encima los pobres se tienen que fumar las cianobacterias que obvio no tiene nada que ver con las autoridades.

Realmente no fue un buen verano, yo entre otras cosas laburo con turismo y es algo que se está hablando mucho, fue y esta siendo bastante bochornosa la imagen que dio MVD a turistas y cruceristas estas semanas.


----------



## SebaFun

Me comentaron lo mismo, un desastre la imagen que da Montevideo, ciudad descuidada como nunca, y me lo han dicho, un desastre, a pesar de lo hermosa que es, por tanto es una pena.

Se ve en los videos de la rubia, que no es tan pro turismo como el de la brasilera, que está muy bueno.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Que buenois videos!!!!

Siempre es bueno ver la opiniòn y visiòn extranjera. Guste o no la crìtica, siempre es buena para aprender. Eso nos falta, mucha autocrìtica.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!kay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videoskay:


----------



## el palmesano

no exactamente que haya estado en uruguay, pero...


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

el 1 de mayo se podra ver:


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme!!!!kay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Excelentes videos palme.

El este como siempre tiene un aire y un estilo muy especial.


----------



## el palmesano

me gusto mucho este:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Excelente aportekay:

La verdad que muy buenos videos


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Impecables videoskay:

Realmente excelentes videos, buenas imàgenes y recorridos.


----------



## el palmesano

edit


----------



## el palmesano

da verdadero asco y vergüenza la suciedad y desorden en la fachada del centenario...

que ademas eso con 5000 dolares o algo así seguro que se podría arreglar bien fácil...

pero bueno, en general todo el estadio esta en pésimo estado, y no seria tan dificil que hicieran una campaña para recaudar fondos...


----------



## el palmesano

ojo al titulo:

Best food ever in South America!! Montevideo Uruguay Travel Vlog


----------



## FEDE_22

Te asombra la suciedad de afuera el Estadio?

Jejeje yo hoy fui a laburar desde Punta Gorda a El Prado de mañana y me costo ver UN CONTENEDOR sin basura afuera sacada por los hurgadores....UNO ehh!! Y no exagero.

Más allá de que todo Av Italia y más que nada Propios esta llena de basura.

MVD DA ASCO DE VERDAD. No pueden encarar este tema de los hurgadores, no saben, no hay mantenimiento, no hay la frecuencia de barrido necesaria, y lo mas importante es que no hay controles que hagan mitigar esta acción por parte de esta gente que tiene que revolver todo para sobrevivir.


----------



## payme

EDIT.


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palme.

Gracias por los aportes constanteskay:


----------



## Argentino Oriental

Palme tengo que felicitarte por el trabajo que haces. Esta bueno que en un sólo lugar se reúnan los vídeos editados por extranjeros que muestran como ven a nuestro país y a los uruguayos.


----------



## el palmesano

^^


gracias! creo que al final esta quedando una biblioteca impresionante. Ojala alguien del ministerio de turismo la vea y tomen nota de las opiniones jaja


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buen aporte palme como siempre.

Muy buena nota.


----------



## payme

el país huele a marihuana, estamos depresivos porque la gente se va de vacaciones a otros países que no es el nuestro, no tenemos fabricas, en medio oriente y africa se vive mejor que acá, no tenemos las necesidades basicas cubiertas, la gente se muere de hambre ...no tiene desperdicio xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVQoJWdIjtk


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos!!!!

Aunque no entendí nada del video polaco, está muy bueno!


----------



## el palmesano

^^ lo mismo digo jaja


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos!!!kay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Buenos videos palme...


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos palmekay:

Lindas imàgenes de Montevideo y del paìs en general.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

No soy fan de los vlogs, pero muestra algunas imàgenes interesantes. Igual dìas horribles le hicieron jajajaja.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

son intresantes porque estan mucho menos filtrados que los programas de televsion, son opiniones mas reales y recorridos mas cercanos al del turista medio..


----------



## SebaFun

Hay vlogs que muestran solo la cara del que hace el video, en primer plano, y hablando boludeces a veces, por eso prefiero ver otro tipo de videos, menos personales.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

un español viviendo las elecciones en urugauy:






---------------

Otros:

















--------------


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos aportes palme!!!!:applause:

Algunos videos los vi, otros voy a ser sincero no, pero lo que vi estaba genial.


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos videos!!!

Muy buenos aportes sin dudaskay:


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano




----------



## el palmesano

este es una narración de la historia de un famoso en uruguay


----------



## el palmesano




----------



## FEDE_22

el palmesano said:


> este es una narración de la historia de un famoso en uruguay


Que capo!!


----------

